# Endive/Escarole



## Seiryu (Jun 14, 2010)

So I went and got some Curly endive today. I remember reading someone here saying Escarole is actually the curly part of endive. I know this to not be true.

My question is, is escarole also an item I can feed regularly like endive?

Does it have anything that in excess can be bad like oxalic acids etc?


----------



## PetHumanOfFrancis (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes! You can feed him that. It is ok for Russians anyways.
http://www.russiantortoise.org/russiantortoisediet.htm

What do you have?


----------



## DeanS (Jun 14, 2010)

Seiryu said:


> So I went and got some Curly endive today. I remember reading someone here saying Escarole is actually the curly part of endive. I know this to not be true.
> 
> My question is, is escarole also an item I can feed regularly like endive?
> 
> Does it have anything that in excess can be bad like oxalic acids etc?



I made the comment which was misconstrued (or maybe I mistyped). There are three types of endive...Belgian, curly and escarole and all three have the same nutritonal value. These are the BEST greens you can feed to a tort.

I was told they are native to Africa...actually they are native to India.


----------

